# Coyote Hunt Gone Bad



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Ever have a coyote get the best of you?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Been there done that a time or two. Thats too bad, that was a nice coyote!!


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't look bad. Just looks like the yote won.


----------

